

Minecraft: Pi Edition - damian2000
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/2565

======
citricsquid
Here's the Mojang announcement: [http://www.mojang.com/2012/11/minecraft-is-
coming-to-the-ras...](http://www.mojang.com/2012/11/minecraft-is-coming-to-
the-raspberry-pi/)

------
Maxious
> for x in range(10): setblock(x,0,0,DIRT)

So how long before they add line drawing turtles to Minecraft ;)

~~~
samarudge
You already can, and you can program them in LUA
<http://computercraft.info/wiki/index.php?title=Turtle>

~~~
shardling
That's a mod, right?

~~~
samarudge
Yeah, ComputerCraft (<http://www.computercraft.info/>). It's also in Tekkit

~~~
saulrh
I'd recommend the FTB Launcher, which is somewhat easier to use, is much more
up-to-date, and actually got permission from all the mod developers.
<http://feed-the-beast.com/>

~~~
SquareWheel
Currently running a Tekkit server, but I'm watching FTB. I'm waiting for them
to add Redpowder/Thaumcraft first. Shame the worlds aren't compatible.

~~~
ihuman
Once redpower is compatible with 1.4.5, they are adding it.

------
ivix
Raspberry Pi is not a platform - you can't port something to it. This just
means that minecraft has been compiled for ARM Linux.

~~~
jiggy2011
While that is technically true (although it would be compiled for the JVM
which can be run on ARM).

The Pi has fairly limited resources including memory etc (which minecraft uses
a lot of) so I imagine they did have to do some actual work in order to make
sure it ran properly.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
This port is based on the "Pocket Edition" (iOS/Android), which is written in
C++[0] and cut down a bit vs. "normal" Minecraft.

[0] <https://twitter.com/danfrisk/status/272389328490082305>

~~~
pjmlp
Great!

------
nicholassmith
I think we've got to the point now where Minecraft is the new Doom, as in: X
piece of hardware can now play Doom. The march of progress.

~~~
CKKim
What an excellent comparison, I totally see that. I remember playing Doom on
my graphing calculator in college! (<http://youtu.be/LVMOdZdKuqI>). What's the
equivalent? Well, I suppose Minecraft on the exact same model of graphing
calculator - one area where progress hasn't been marching...
([http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/what-y...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/what-
your-old-graphing-calculator-says-about-technology/244028/))

------
Shank
It's really exciting to see that they're pursuing this from a free standpoint.
A lot of people love Minecraft, and anyone looking to learn from an
established codebase is going to benefit from this.

The only question I have is whether or not they'll do something with x86 or
just let people use the new API instead.

------
mwill
The fact that this version will be free makes me think it'll be limit. It'd be
a real shame if it was missing survival, or something like that.

~~~
Adirael
It's based on Pocket Edition wich (unless it was added later) is only Creative
Mode. Given the limited resources of the Pi I doubt it will have
Survival/Adventure.

~~~
doki_pen
Pocket is now survival mode and even has crafting. It does have a limited and
rather small world map.

